# What position did you give birth in, and did it work for you?



## Blanca78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm having my first baby in April/May. My doctor told me I can push in whatever position I want except she doesn't think she can catch the baby if I'm squatting ("I've tried it in the past and it doesn't work"). Overall, I like this doctor and unfortunately because of insurance reasons and because of where I live, I feel a natural hospital birth with her and my doula is my best option. (My doula says my doc is generally very hands off and natural birth friendly).

All this has me wondering, though--in what position did you push your baby out? Were you on your back? Side? All fours? Squatting? My hope is that my body will help me know what is best when the time comes but I'm very curious about what positions others were in and how it worked for them. How did you know what position to be in--did someone coach you or was it instinct?

In retrospect, do you think this was the best position for you at the time?

Thanks!


----------



## liberal_chick (May 22, 2005)

My first was a c-section, but my last two were natural births. Ds2 was born while I was sitting on my bed, leaning back on my dh. His shoulders gave me a gnarly 2nd degree tear. I used the same MW with my ds3 and, while I was pushing, I really wanted to get back in that position (leaning on dh), but she told me she could see the scar tissue from my last birth stretching and if I didn't want to tear again I needed to change it up. So he ended up being born while I was in strange half standing/half squatting position (kind of like the "toes over knees" squat that you do on an aerobics video). So, for me, it was part instinctual, part coached.


----------



## JayGee (Oct 5, 2002)

For my first VBAC, I pushed/delivered on my back. The doctor was a brand new resident and couldn't find my vagina while on my hands and knees. In order to keep her hands out of my behind, I got onto my back quickly! I had a very long pushing phase and tore pretty badly.

For my second VBAC (at home), I pushed on my hands and knees, but leaning over the birth ball. This worked perfectly, no tears and delivered in 4 pushes.


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

For the last two, I finished out labor and pushed on hands and knees. It was *awesome*. So much better than the lithotomy position I ended up in with my first.


----------



## Comtessa (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayGee*
> 
> The doctor was a brand new resident and couldn't find my vagina while on my hands and knees. In order to keep her hands out of my behind, I got onto my back quickly!


Jeez-oh-Pete, and they wonder why we worry about birthing in the hospital?!?!









I tried flipping to hands-and-knees to push with my first birth (HB hospital transfer) and everyone got all freaked out about it. "You'll pull out your IV!" "You'll fall off the bed!" And nobody knew how to help support me in that position, they just backed off and watched. I felt like a circus animal. FInally I turned over and flipped onto my back again, 'cause they _knew_ what to do with that one.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I tried squatting with my dd and I couldn't keep my knees far enough apart for the midwife to see. We managed anyway.

For ds, I gave birth standing up. He came out with two pushes. The midwife sat cross legged on the floor and caught him. This was in a hospital, the young nurse said she's never seen a mom smile during the pushing stage before.


----------



## msmiranda (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm kind of an odd duck in the natural birth world, because I need to be coached through pushing, at least in terms of what position to get in to do it. For me pushing is by far the most painful part of the whole process (but bear in mind that many women have totally the opposite experience) and I kind of lose it mentally and don't know what to do. At my last birth, after a really bad transition contraction where I was standing up, I said I couldn't do this anymore and my midwife asked if I wanted to lie on my side to push and I said, "I don't know." So that's how I ended up, though I had rolled over onto my back by the time he came out because even with support it hurt to hold my leg up that long when I was on my side. For my first birth, I was on my back in what I think is called the McRoberts position, holding my legs with my arms so that my knees were up by my chest. That was after first doing tug of war and then using the squat bar. With that birth my pushing was totally coached but I really needed them to do that because I had no freaking clue how to most effectively push. I was totally out of it and probably would have just laid there and cried and screamed if someone hadn't been helping me.

Like I said, many women know how to push and it's instinctive for them, and I don't necessarily think the positions I pushed in were the best ones going, but just wanted to add to the mix the possibility that you might want to be coached. I never thought I would but I accept it now as part of how I birth.


----------



## jcregan (Jul 20, 2007)

Although I had planned ahead of time on possible trying different positions I sort of happened to be on the bed on my back at the time when my body started spontaneously pushing. I think i was semi sitting - knees bent. It was really fast for me (15 minutes - first baby!) and since that was working (and felt sooo much better then transition) that is the position I delivered DD in. Was using midwives at a hospital btw. Hoping to be in a birth tub this time!


----------



## cparkly (Jul 21, 2009)

After trying all sorts of positions to push in I finally asked to use the birthing stool. It was just what I need to deliver DS who was posterior at birth.


----------



## kythe (Dec 20, 2007)

I know I'm probably the odd one out, but I feel sorry for your doctor. It sounds like she's very open-minded about birth positions, but has never been trained in catching babies. Most doctors only see variations of the lithotomy position, and maybe in "emergencies" use McRoberts. It stood out to me that she said she's tried to catch babies in the squatting position, but can't make it work. This is because she is self-taught, she's never seen how it can be done. If she's really interested, she may benefit from shadowing a midwife for a few births rather than continue trying to work outside her comfort level.

To get to your question, I don't think you can really predict what position will be best for you. You really have to take it when the time comes, and go by how you feel. Do what your body tells you.

I had always pictured myself squatting, but when I was in labor I found I couldn't balance that way, even supported it took too much energy. I pushed for 3 hours with my firstborn, first on the toilet, then kneeling over a birth ball, and finally lying down. It helped to keep moving periodically.


----------



## Blanca78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah, I don't know if I feel sorry for her (surely she knows that many people do give birth squatting, so there's a way to make it work?) but I appreciate that she had at least tried it. I have to tell myself she's attended a lot more births than I have and is speaking from personal experience, but it did surprise me to hear her say that. To her credit, she was also supportive and understanding of my desire to try it without an epidural, and mentioned that med-free moms are way more effective pushers, and the pushing stage generally is significantly shorter for them.

Thanks for all these responses--they are super helpful.


----------



## kythe (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, maybe "feel sorry for" was a strong phrase. But doctors are used to being the experts in their field. In medicine, the doctor's word is the final authority. Many doctors wouldn't consider seeking training or experience outside their field because they tend to believe that if they have trouble with something, then it can't be done safely. That was the mindset I was thinking of.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

In my homebirth, I pushed flat on my back (my choice nobody suggested it) to slow a too intense and fast 2nd stage (the contraction didn't quit the whole 15 minutes), then when he was almost crowning I got up to kneeling, then as he was born moved to hands and knees so DH, behind me, could catch. I had meant to catch but was in no condition to manage it after that. Having options in mind is great but there's no way you can plan ahead, different positions work with different situations and what works best will feel most right.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

I squatted (not coached - it was the one moment of my labour where I felt in tune with my body and just did the right thing). DD was born with no tearing, despite a nuchal hand, so I'm a fan! Mum birthed 6 babies in 6 different positions (well, one was an emergency C-sec, so not much choice there!), and always swore she "got it right" on the last birth, which was hands and knees... or more like elbows and knees, she was supporting her arms on a beanbag.

Honestly, if you squat to give birth you'll probably be on a bed, not poised over a 40-foot drop to spiked concrete - so it doesn't matter that much if your MW doesn't catch the baby. DH caught DD, standing behind me - at least, he caught her head and kind of "missed" her body, so it fell on the bed - but it was such a short drop it didn't really matter, and the bed was soft. DD hasn't suffered any ill effects that I know of.  You could even put a cushion or towel down if you wanted to make it extra soft - something you don't mind getting dirty. Your MW will probably find that catching a baby in that position isn't actually that hard, but if neither she nor you nor your DP (or other birth attendants, or whatever!) manage, it likely won't be a big deal. In short: squatting's not the only good way to give birth, but if you want to do it you should do it. It really does increase the available "space" - isn't it by something like 30% compared to the lithotomy position? And a squat or semi-squat has a lot of precedence in a wide variety of cultures. So maybe your MW should just get over it! 

ETA: I squatted on a hospital bed with the front end put right up, like 90 degrees... so I could cling to that for balance, and bury my face in the mattress when applicable.  Having something to hold onto was definitely a plus, as my balance isn't great and I'm not used to squatting for extended periods of time. If you do a waterbirth, you can probably hold on to the edge of the tub.


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

Hands & knees felt best to me. No one coached me at all. But then DS' HR was dropping, so my MW had me get on my left side - in addition to them giving me oxygen. I felt like it hurt more & I didn't have as much power in my pushes. So when his HR recovered, I got back on H&K but then it dropped again. MW said, "Meg you may like that position but baby doesn't." So I got back down & pushed him out that way with the MW, then DH helping hold my right leg.

Side-lying is supposed to be good to avoid tears & I'm glad such a simple 'intervention' (if you could even really call it that) easily resolved the non-reassuring hear tones, so I was happy with that.


----------



## witchygrrl (Aug 3, 2006)

I ended up pushing out my DD while on my back. My labor was very intense and fast, and honestly, being on my back slowed it down a little to where I could handle it. Every other position I tried was too much for me. Weird.


----------



## AtYourCervices (Feb 22, 2009)

First birth : semi reclining b/c I figured it would be more convenient for the doctor.









Second birth: on my knees, hugging my doula as my husband caught from behind (he caught her on the first bounce)

Third birth: squatting, caught baby myself

Fourth birth: semi recling, not because it was more convenient for the doctor but because I was most comfortable in that position at that time.


----------



## CBEmomma (Oct 24, 2010)

Squating and my Midwife caught him just fine. I really loved the position I was in, felt great.


----------



## aphel (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msmiranda*
> 
> I'm kind of an odd duck in the natural birth world, because I need to be coached through pushing, at least in terms of what position to get in to do it. For me pushing is by far the most painful part of the whole process (but bear in mind that many women have totally the opposite experience) and I kind of lose it mentally and don't know what to do.


Yep. This was me.

My MW asked several times if I wanted to try squatting, standing, sitting on the toilet, etc. I wanted nothing to do with any of it. I also delivered in the McRoberts position. I pushed for 3.5 hours and was simply exhausted, and really felt like I needed to be lying down between contractions. Granted, DD may have delivered faster if I had had the aid of gravity, but the pressure when I was vertical was simply unbearable for me.


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

Weird thinking they "don't know how" to catch a baby born from a squatting mother? I mean.. is it REALLY that much more complex than making sure the baby doesn't fall? My MW has a pic on her website, of a mother squatting while leaning up against her bed, but with a dresser right behind her. You can see my MW's legs sticking out from under the bed because thats where she went to catch the baby


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:


> Hands & knees felt best to me. No one coached me at all. But then DS' HR was dropping, so my MW had me get on my left side - in addition to them giving me oxygen. I felt like it hurt more & I didn't have as much power in my pushes. So when his HR recovered, I got back on H&K but then it dropped again. MW said, "Meg you may like that position but baby doesn't." So I got back down & pushed him out that way with the MW, then DH helping hold my right leg.
> 
> Side-lying is supposed to be good to avoid tears & I'm glad such a simple 'intervention' (if you could even really call it that) easily resolved the non-reassuring hear tones, so I was happy with that.


That's interesting! I always heard side-lying was meant to slow the pushing phase down (which is why it's good for preventing tears - gives the mother time to stretch), but with dropping fetal heart tones wouldn't they usually want to get the baby out as fast as possible? Or did they figure there was just something about the hands and knees position that was specifically upsetting the baby - like pressure on the cord, or something? I've been reading a lot of Ina May Gaskin on the topic of positions recently, so I'm curious.


----------



## Raingirl (Aug 14, 2007)

With my first I loved pushing on my knees and elbows leaning on a padded stool (this was in water). I had my chin to chest and had a good push going. This was my first so I pushed for about an hour like this. After a bit of crowning, I knew I was getting to the point where I needed to be able to not push, so I sat down in the pool and reclined back (and put my head back for the most part). Somehow the urge to push was much more overwhelming in the elbows and knees position. The switch was just right, and I was able to ease her out real slowly with hardly any pain! I did have a minor tear though.

With my second, my labor was very different (2 hrs vs. 24) and my contractions were paralyzing and continuous. I ended up just birthing in the position I happened to be trying at the time to cope--on my side on the bed, my DH holding my leg. At the time I remember thinking I wanted to be a different position, but by then I couldn't move. Midwife said that in five minutes I went from 7 to 10 cm (ouch) and in the next five minutes from -3 station to baby being born. The crowning HURT this time (head in one push, and body in another push) so it seemed too fast for me. But then, I had no tearing.

I recommend doing what you feel like at the time, if you know what that is. If not, be open to suggestions. With my first, I did my own thing throughout my whole labor and was very zen. With my second I felt very overwhelmed and needed the MW to tell me exactly what to do at every point. Afterward she said she'd never seen anyone so "obedient", nor had had each of her instructions work perfectly and immediately--from the breathing to the afterbirth. I'm glad we were in sync and she knew what she was doing!


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

Both my kids were pushed out while flat on my back. I tore a bit each time, but I'm all healed up with no issues. My ds I pushed out in 20 mins and my dd took about 5 mins. I had epidurals both times and pushing was easy easy easy. With my dd I was determined to not push flat on my back after reading up on MDC (even though it worked so well with my ds), and got into a sideways position that irritated my Dr. I did a UP/ hospital birth and hadn't discussed positions with the Dr. beforehand so I wasn't all that upset that she wasn't happy with me on my side. I said fine lets do it your way and got on my back and pushed dd out in 2 pushes lol. She aplogised to me afterwards about not wanting me to be on my side and I told her quite honestly that it was all good. If I had difficulty pushing it would have been a different story and I would have insisted we try other positions.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Kneeling with #4 helped since she was posterior. Hands & knees with #5 was MUCH better. Wish I could have caught, though. I should have told dh to make me squat so I could catch!


----------



## Blanca78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thank you all for these great replies! I have my first meeting with my doula next week and plan to ask her about positioning. It also sounds like I should check out what Ina May Garten has to say. Honestly, I kind of doubt I'll be squatting anyway, but what's my doctor going to do, wrestle me to the bed?


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I spent most of my labour including pushing on hands & knees or standing with my arms on the bed. I tried squatting & walking & lying down but none of them worked for me. I ended up actually delivering on my back though 'cause we ended up using forceps.


----------



## porcelina (May 2, 2007)

I pushed out DS1 while on my back in the hospital with an episiotomy, but did left-side lying between contractions since DS1 was having trouble with hear rate. I had a second degree tear.

I pushed out DS2 from left-side lying in a natural birth center birth. I labored on hands and knees, but then contractions were too intense for me to hold my body up. This was the position I collapsed into. I had only a minor laceration on the outside of the labia. It definitely held true for me that you tear less in that position! It was also the most comfortable for me at the time.

Don't worry now about what position you want to be in. Just follow your body during labor.


----------



## Monarchgrrl (Aug 16, 2007)

I had a homebirth and planned to give birth in the birth tub but when my body started lightly pushing I just HAD to get out of that water! I have no idea why, I just wanted to be sitting upright. It took a few contractions to move me to the birth stool in the other room. It was SO much better (no tears!) and I birthed DD on there less than 20 minutes later!







I loved that birth stool! So I say, try not to plan too much, just do what feels right at the time.


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

DD was a hospital birth with an on-call Dr. and a nurse who was very unsupportive of changing positions. they were okay with me laying on my side to labor, but just barely. so they really weren't supportive of me trying anything other than their position of reclining on my back holding my legs to push. and I think it was probably the worst position for me, I really wanted to be on my hands and knees starting at transition and in early pushing. I think she could have used a little help positioning.


----------



## Mama2Kayla (Feb 12, 2005)

Dd1, I pushed flat on my back (induced hospital birth w/an epidural), second degree tear

Ds, homebirth, I tried a lot of positions and ultimately pushed him out while squatting. Never really felt the urge to push. needed a few stiches

Dd2, another planned homebirth except it turned into a UC since my labor was only an hour long. Totally felt the urge to push this time and ended up having her while I was on my hands and knees.

Hands and knees worked best for me. No tearing and it was the easiest pushing phase out of all 3. Dd2 was also my biggest baby, weighing 9lbs 12oz.

Quote:


> Don't worry now about what position you want to be in. Just follow your body during labor.


So true! I think this is why I had an easier pushing phase with #3. It was the only birth where I truly listened to my body and trusted my instincts while pushing.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

#1- flat on my back, worked well, I was comfortable

#2- reclining back in a birth pool, was great!

#3- on all fours, he was got stuck with mild shoulder dystocia (and I'd been in that position for awhile) but it was the ONLY comfortable position. he had been backwards and I had horrible back labor, but on his way out, he flipped to the correct position, thus getting himself stuck. lil bugger.

ETA: I didn't tear with any of them.


----------



## sawingjello (Jan 7, 2011)

Hands and knees in a birth tub. My baby was 8lbs 4 oz and had a huge head. He came out just fine. I think I would have had more issues in any other position. I did get three 2nd degree tears. The midwives did not seem to have a problem catching my baby.


----------



## Miims (Aug 15, 2008)

I too am one of those women who needed a little more coaching or suggestions during transition and pushing. I expected that I would be able to instinctually figure out the best position at the moment and recall some of the stuff that I read about positions, but my contractions were too strong and close together and they didn't leave me much time to come up with ideas or move much. (Pretty much the only thing I remember to do was to moan in a low pitch instead of a high pitch... and I did that A LOT  Next time I would plan ahead of time with my midwife (or get a doula) and let them know I might need some extra guidance at that point. For most of labor I was sitting on the side of the bed leaning forward on my husband who was standing. It was the only position that was bearable (out of the few that I managed to try). I ended up birthing on the birthing stool, leaning back on my husband who was sitting on the side of the bed. This was what I had planned to do. Apparently, it works really well because my daughter shot out very fast and it left me with a pretty bad tear. Next time I will also be planning on a differently position that allows for a slower delivery. Water birth maybe, too.


----------



## Lauren82 (Feb 26, 2007)

I prefer a semi reclining position with my arms behind me grabbing onto the head board of the bed. Am I strange?


----------



## Blanca78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lauren82*
> 
> I prefer a semi reclining position with my arms behind me grabbing onto the head board of the bed. Am I strange?


Makes sense to me! I imagine grabbing the headboard would provide some solidity/leverage, and semi-reclining sounds comfortable.


----------



## L J (Apr 6, 2006)

For my oldest son, he was born at home in a birthing pool. I was squatting when he came out, and that worked really well for me. I was on my knees upright in the pool, and then when he crowned I just naturally went to a semi standing squat.

For my youngest, he was born in the car. So, I was in the front passengar seat with the seat reclined back and I was facing the back of the seat. I was on my knees in a semi squat. I can see this position being utilized in a hospital bed with the bed partially upright and the mom facing the back of the bed. I liked this position for birthing, though it didn't hold a candle to the water for laboring. Bumps and rough roads and such.

Both of my labors were extremely fast and efficient, with a pushing stage less than 10 minutes. I contribute most of that to positioning, and allowing gravity and physics to work with me.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:


> I too am one of those women who needed a little more coaching or suggestions during transition and pushing. I expected that I would be able to instinctually figure out the best position at the moment and recall some of the stuff that I read about positions, but my contractions were too strong and close together and they didn't leave me much time to come up with ideas or move much. (Pretty much the only thing I remember to do was to moan in a low pitch instead of a high pitch... and I did that A LOT


(Slightly OT here...) Isn't it crazy what you remember and don't remember during labour? I was in a really wacky headspace during the last part of labour. I had my eyes shut, and kept panicking if DH wasn't beside me and asking where he was - and it never occurred to me to open my eyes and look, even between contractions. I was given gas to suck on, and I knew how it all worked, but in the heat of the moment I forgot how to use it, and did it totally wrong (took a "sip", felt a bit funny and stopped, instead of sucking and sucking until the pain actually went away). I forgot all about transition; it never occurred to me to wonder if I was in it. I didn't think to touch DD's head as she was emerging, and after her head came out I asked plaintively and ungrammatically "What's born?".

On the other hand, I did get into a squatting position purely by instinct. And when DD's head was crowning I remember saying quite calmly to DH, "So that's why they call it the ring of fire". :lol Labour-land, gotta love it! I hope I'm a bit more savvy this time around, though...


----------



## fyrwmn (Jan 5, 2009)

i've given birth on my back/side all 3 times by choice. with #1, i was exhaused from a 36.5 hour labor so it seemed the best choice. #2 i had told dh to remind me that i wanted to try a squat position to push. it was only a 7hour labor and i was standing throughout the labor portion but then just felt like i needed to climb into bed for the pushing part. with #3,i'd had a week's worth of prodromal labor and had been up for most of the past 2 days. i labored while kneeling on the bed facing the headboard and with the head of the bed upright so i could lean against it. it was so comfortable for labor that was planning on staying like that to push as well. at the last minute i felt like i just had to lay down, so i did. i had no tearing with the first 2 deliveries, and only had a tiny tear that required 1 stitch from #3. he was just shy of 9 lbs and his shoulders got stuck which is what caused the tear.


----------



## katroshka (Feb 9, 2010)

For both births I was sitting at the foot of the hospital bed, with my butt right up to edge, with the head of the bed fully upright, like a chair, and pillows behind me. I had pushed for a long time on my hands and knees with #1 and while it felt "good" (as good as pushing can feel, I guess!), I wasn't getting anywhere so my midwife had me move to sitting. I gave birth fairly quickly after that, with my second it all went so fast I didn't even think about positions, just got up on the bed and she came out 10 min later.


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

With DD1 I was semi-reclining side lying.

DS1 I was ina semi-reclining squat, flipped to hands and knees because it felt right, then back to semi-recline squat on the flat bed when it didn't. That was the position he was born.

DD2 my mw 'broke the bed' into a step, I was ina full squat with a bit of an edge to rest myself a bit as I was really shaky. She was born in a squat.

DS2 was just 5 months ago, again the 'step' with a leaned into squat for his birth. I was in a full squat in the final stages of labor but rested my butt on the edge again as he birthed so I was able to catch him. He came very quickly. 1 hr 24 mins from water breaking/ contracts beginning to babe in arms.

I seem to instinctively get into a squatty position about the same time my contractions go from tummy moans to grunty 'working his/her way down' contractions and go pretty quickly from theree. I also found in my last birth I was holding my belly 'up' in between contractions in the end but didn't realize it until I watched my birth video.

Congrats on your impending birth Mama! Laborland has it's own way of finding a position for you LOL.


----------



## mizznicole (Feb 13, 2007)

With this VBAC the midwives put me on my back for some reason, with one leg in the air. This developed into butterfly leg position while back lying. The had me curl up (feet to chest) when I pushed. Yes, it was weird, but it worked!


----------



## Greenlea (Apr 21, 2010)

1st time around I was in the tub, leaning up against it with my back, knees pulled up to my chest. It worked I guess, I mean the baby came out LOL. I didn't push long or hard and didn't tear.

2nd time around I was again in the tub but I was leaning over the edge, resting my arms and head on a chair. Worked again, probably a little better than the 1st time. Crowning didn't hurt as much in that position and baby / body did most of the pushing on its own.


----------



## Dani Davids mum nz (Jul 20, 2008)

For both my boys I have laboured in the birthing pool, ds1 was a waterbirth and i birthed on all fours my m/w had no trouble catching him.

Ds2 was a planned waterbirth but at the last moment his heart rate was dropping so i had to stand/squat in the pool so my m/w and dh could catch him. Which they did with ease in the squatting position i was in.


----------



## springmama (Aug 30, 2006)

With dd I tried the birthing stool but it was way too painful. It just seemed to put a lot of pressure on my behind. So I laid on the bed propped up on pillows. I had imagined having a water birth but I labored in there for a couple of hours then didn't want to get back in. That tub was the best though, I went from 3-8 cm in just two hours in there! With being propped up on my back I was able to wrap my arms around my legs to help me push and my MW was able to do a lot of massaging, streching and support for my bottom. I only had a minor tear on the inside that didn't need any stiches, MW referred to it as more of a "skid mark" if that makes sense.

For ds we tried the stool, then propped up on pillows again. His head couldn't go under the pubic bone so I had to lay flat on my back to get his head out. Then it was up onto hands and knees and ending up in kind of a child's pose with my bottom up so she could see what was going on and work to get his shoulders out. With that birth she had to really manuver to get him out! Again I had just another "skid mark" tear - much to my surprise!

I think that you will find out what works for you in the moment. I was hoping for a water birth both times but in the moment I just wanted to be on the bed. With ds it was a necessity and my postions were dictated by what the baby and MW needed to facilitate him actually coming out! Best wishes to you!!!


----------



## gravida (Aug 19, 2010)

With DD I was on my back (in the hospital with an epi)

With DS I thought for SURE I'd want to be on all fours. I planned the set up of the birth pool around that. When the time came I was sitting, leaning back slightly, holding my butt off the pool bottom with my hands during pushes. When I started pushing that was how I was sitting and it never occurred to me to move.


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

With #1 (hospital birth, pit augmented) I was in a semi-sitting position, I guess. I didn't like it at the time, and really regret it in retrospect (though everything went very smoothly/quickly), but the pit contractions were so overwhelming that I literally could not speak.

With #2 (home water birth), I was in a squatting or froggy sort of position--squatting, supporting myself on my hands in the tub. I LOVED it--that's how I labored most of the time, and it just felt completely natural for pushing. Since it was a waterbirth, there was no "catching" involved--dd shot out in front of me, and I picked her up immediately 

Why would the OB need to "catch" your baby? Why not just squat and catch him/her yourself--or birth her onto the bed and then pick baby up?


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

I had NO instinct at all about what position to be in for pushing. I actually asked, and a reclined position was suggested to me initially. My mom (a CNM) kept trying to encourage me to sit up more (get more upright, let gravity help etc), but it wasn't what seemed "right" to me, so I was semi-reclined with my legs pulled up. It worked for me, and as a bonus I could reach down and catch my own baby. Guess I couldn't have done that on hands and knees!


----------



## mamarotondi (Jan 3, 2011)

I used a ball for a while to lean forward on bcause I was in back labor. That took the pressure off my back and alllowedme to push more effectively. The ball definitely helped!


----------



## happysmileylady (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raingirl*
> 
> With my second, my labor was very different (2 hrs vs. 24) and my contractions were paralyzing and continuous. I ended up just birthing in the position I happened to be trying at the time to cope--on my side on the bed, my DH holding my leg. At the time I remember thinking I wanted to be a different position, but by then I couldn't move. Midwife said that in five minutes I went from 7 to 10 cm (ouch) and in the next five minutes from -3 station to baby being born. The crowning HURT this time (head in one push, and body in another push) so it seemed too fast for me. But then, I had no tearing.


See, that's how all three of my labors went, in regards to that end part. With all three, long lead ups, but then I go from 7 to 10 in 5 minutes, from a -2 to crowning about that fast. With all three, they were out with like 2 to 5 pushes.

With my first, I was laying in bed on my back. No epidural and not forced into that position, it just never occured to me to try something else. With my second, I had an epidural, so again lying on my back in bed.

With my third, this past September, I was sitting straight up in the bed. I had been laboring mostly sitting on the birth ball, leaning forward onto the end of the bed. I tried standing a few times, but it caused a lot of really uncomfortable pressure that I couldn't deal with. About an hour or so before she was born, I had climbed up onto the bed and was sitting upright. The nurses raised the bed for me and broke down the end so that I could hang my feet off, they were just barely supported by the bottom end. I just really felt the need to rest my feet and legs. Shortly thereafter, I wanted to try to lay back to rest a bit between contractions, but there really was no between and when I started to lay back, I just got an intense pressure on my back. So I went back to sitting straight up and the nurses adjusted the bed so it was basically acting like a big padded chair. The doc was able to check my cervix in that position and then I started to feel pushy. At that point there was no way I was able to get into any other position, so that's how I was when she was born.

With neither of my epidural free births, I never really felt any instinct to be in any one position or another. It was just how I happened to be when that speed switch was flipped. Because those last 2 or 3 cm go so fast, there's like no option to to change position. With the last one, the docs and nurses were scrambling to get the blankets and such all ready.

Funny aside, my last one could have been born in 1 push, but I wasn't ready. I had the uncontrollable urge to push, doc said to go with it, push when I felt like it, so I did. I felt her come all the way down and crown so fast and I was very NOT ready, so I started freaking out and yelled for them to push her back in, I wasn't ready. That of course made everyone laugh. When I stopped pushing I felt her go back up and I was so relieved so I took a moment to gather myself before the urge to push came back and then she was all out in the next push. I was expecting to have to push several times, not once lol.


----------



## major_mama11 (Apr 13, 2008)

Baby #1- pushed on back to get big baby under pubic bone, then most of it was squatting on a birth stool. Pushing on my back felt horrible.

Baby #2- Kneeling in birth tub, then on my back for a while (felt just fine 2nd time), then kneeling again while head delivered, then flipped over on my back after his head was out so midwife could assist with his big shoulders.

Minor tears with both. I hated pushing the first time, and was horribly swollen afterward, but the 2nd time it wasn't too bad- just REALLY intense for the last 10 minutes or so.


----------



## shantibaby (Nov 8, 2010)

my labor/opening went well, mostly laying down on my side, supported by pillows, completely relaxing through contractions. my partner always had his thumbs or palms pressing on my sacrum with each contraction (back labor). i transitioned in a tub, very intense but fine. all went well and relatively quickly. but then when i started pushing, it was like he was stuck in a maze, and couldn't progress enough. i tried all sorts of positions and movements, following my MW's coaching, supported by my partner. after nearly 6 hours of pushing, we all gave up, they started packing up to transport to the hospital. i completely surrendered. then i/my body went into a very different space and intuitively started moving into subtly different positions it hadn't before. and wha-la! out he came! the best way i can explain how he finally got unstuck is on my left side, butt up in the air, with pelvis rotated into "deep penetration doggie style" lol!! ...we try to understand what happened exactly, but, hey, it worked! i was so grateful to be at home, with patient helpers, and the freedom to experiment.

i hope describing this unique position, or just the power of totally surrendering and allowing your body to move in ways beyond coaching or thought, is helpful.

best of luck to you!


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

My first baby, who was breech, I pushed out while squatting on stirrups with my knees bent all the way and my body completely vertical, with the OB supporting my weight on one side and my husband supporting my weight on the other. I pushed her out very fast and she was caught (barely) by an intern.

My second baby, who was headfirst, I pushed out while on my hands and knees on my bedroom floor, with the midwife behind me, catching.


----------



## Yuba_River (Sep 4, 2006)

I had my first son in the hospital. Pushed him out on my back, holding my own legs back. This did not feel right to me at the time, but it worked and I was too tired to argue at that point.

DS2, just born two months ago, I was fully expecting to deliver in a more upright position. I had him at a free standing birth center. I pushed in just about every position you can imagine, toilet, birth stool, bed, standing, side lying, etc, etc, etc, for over an hour but didn't make a ton of progress until the midwife suggested I do whatever had worked last time. So, there I was on my back again, holding my legs way back. This time it felt ok and I pushed him out in a few more contractions. I guess it's something about the shape of my pelvis? Or muscle memory?

ETA: I had a small 2nd degree tear the first time, just a few rug burns the second.


----------



## SGVaughn (Nov 17, 2006)

first, on my back legs held by two different people..purple pushing..episiotomy...horrible

narcotics used during labor but I dont remember that at all. She was 7.7 lbs, came out face up and was very blue/sleepy..but then shes 14 and still a little blue and sleepy???

second..broke down bed, butt on edge, feet on table below bed held my own knees and had to be guided when would be good to push..epidural was incredibly strong..ob didn't so much as catch her but slowly guided her out...not a mark on me but she was only 5.8 lbs at 34/35 weeks (unsure of dates) bright eyed and quiet, but alert.

I'm really bummed that OB left the state..really nice guy

third, broke down bed, butt on edge, feet on table...nurse tried to grab my knee to lean me back and started counting for pushing...I stopped mid push and told her to get the *&^( out of my face

baby girl came out chirping before her body was even out..lol...OB asked me to pant instead to suction her out because she was sucking in fluids and snot and to unwrap the cord from her neck...I had a "walking epidural" and it turns out you really can walk with them! I actually felt her body go through my pelvis and shes the only one I actually felt "pushy" with. She 37 weeks to the day and 7.1 lbs...not a mark on me for that one either and she was bright eyed and alert


----------



## Banana731 (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blanca78*
> 
> Thank you all for these great replies! I have my first meeting with my doula next week and plan to ask her about positioning. It also sounds like I should check out what Ina May Garten has to say. Honestly, I kind of doubt I'll be squatting anyway, but what's my doctor going to do, wrestle me to the bed?


I have seen twice OB's call several additional staff members to physically move an upright mother to her back, so yes, if she thinks she should then she just might, sorry.


----------



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

I was sitting straight up having my epidural removed when I felt the very strong urge to push and some burning, but I refused to lie down  My doula counted to three and pushed me onto the bed on my left side. I pushed with my top leg on her shoulder, lying on my side and holding onto the rail of the bed with both hands. Worked for me--he was out in about 4 contractions with only a tiny tear!


----------

